# "More than you can afford pal... Ferrari!" 599 install pics



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Edited at usres request


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

mcintosh in a ferrari? i think i just got wood!


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Man you should put some pyramids amplifiers there instead of those crappy mcintosh 

J/K I'm susbribed I wanna see what's going to happend next


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

dragons_ghost said:


> mcintosh in a ferrari? i think i just got wood!


You _think_? Poor guy....


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> You _think_? Poor guy....



no i double checked, i did get wood! so yaaayyy no viagra needed.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Audio in a car like that makes me cry and i like audio a lot but imo audio on exotic cars = lame I would rather hear the sound of the engine and are they going to actually add deadening to that lol wow sad


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

hurry up and finish. I wanna see this. List of equipment going in?


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

dude, im gonna have to come visit you one day. i did a lambo murciealago last year before i left the install business altogether. it was a bit nerve racking...where you located? i want to see some of them rides


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

how hard is it to strip down a ferrari? is there any special tools for it like on mercedes hahahha


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Robdoggz said:


> Audio in a car like that makes me cry and i like audio a lot but imo audio on exotic cars = lame I would rather hear the sound of the engine and are they going to actually add deadening to that lol wow sad


 
I have to agree with Rob. I have seen a couple driving around my business and I can always tell when one is around. The engine is a symphony to itself. But then again, it is all relative.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Robdoggz said:


> Audio in a car like that makes me cry and i like audio a lot but imo audio on exotic cars = lame I would rather hear the sound of the engine and are they going to actually add deadening to that lol wow sad


waht is really funny, is that in my experience, the ONLY people that say this kind of thing are people who DONT own exotic cars  the poeple i know who do own exotic cars, and acutally do drive them, never share the same feeling...the way they see it, why should having a car that they love to drive automatically prevent them from their love of music? 

tahts my experience at least, but i could be wrong, are you hiding a murcielago in your garage bud?


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

most of the time these cars are weekenders anyway. I am glad for them that they can do these things.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

dragons_ghost said:


> mcintosh in a ferrari? i think i just got wood!


bwahahahaha!!!
More like a blue-steel full-on rock-hard cat-couldn't-scratch-it titanium chubby.
 All it needs is a DRZ upfront to just be over the top old-school sickness.. or maybe tubes or something.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

ok lets see the 356b audio system too


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> waht is really funny, is that in my experience, the ONLY people that say this kind of thing are people who DONT own exotic cars  the poeple i know who do own exotic cars, and acutally do drive them, never share the same feeling...the way they see it, why should having a car that they love to drive automatically prevent them from their love of music?
> 
> tahts my experience at least, but i could be wrong, are you hiding a murcielago in your garage bud?



Nope but I know one thing... when I DRIVE, with a capital D, the stereo is off, I want to hear the motor and car, and no, I don't have an "exotic" but I had audio in a vehicle that would pull the front wheels.. does that count? (hillbilly exotic)

I have yet to hear a stereo going down the track, staging area, yes, track no.

If I HAD an exotic I'd DRIVE it much more than I DRIVE now, therefore I think I would be content wtih the LIGHTWEIGHT stockish system 


Chad


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Silly rabbit! 
Those mac's are just there to lower the center of gravity for better cornering.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

I think he should be using Sinfoni or at least Audison gear in that fine Italian beauty!!! Keep it in the same country man!!!


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the stereo will come with a volume knob. Sometimes you want to hear music and sometimes you want to hear the exhaust.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dvflyer said:


> I'm pretty sure the stereo will come with a volume knob. Sometimes you want to hear music and sometimes you want to hear the exhaust.


Well it's not ONLY that, it's also taking a VERY well engineered car and adding weight to places it was not designed to have weight added, kinda like adding your own color accents to a rare painting, but if you bought it, mark away I guess


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

chad said:


> Well it's not ONLY that, it's also taking a VERY well engineered car and adding weight to places it was not designed to have weight added, kinda like adding your own color accents to a rare painting, but if you bought it, mark away I guess


I understand your point , but people questioned me adding weight to my Z which obviously isn't a Ferrari. Everyone has their comfort level. I know I'd put a system in a Ferrari in a second if I could afford it. Assuming the stock system was not worthy.

I read a story a long time ago where a guy bought a new Ferrari and wasn't happy with the paint. He sent it to some paint guy in Italy and had the car stripped and repainted..... a brand new Ferrari.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

dvflyer said:


> I understand your point , but people questioned me adding weight to my Z which obviously isn't a Ferrari. Everyone has their comfort level. I know I'd put a system in a Ferrari in a second if I could afford it. Assuming the stock system was not worthy.


You get those types all the time, I got **** for adding weight to a Civic  A Civic 



dvflyer said:


> I read a story a long time ago where a guy bought a new Ferrari and wasn't happy with the paint. He sent it to some paint guy in Italy and had the car stripped and repainted..... a brand new Ferrari.


Great story, My GRANDMOTHER bought a buick and took it back because it was not "fast enough" then bought the supercharged version!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd say that a Ferrari is a perfect car to put a good sound system in. Obviously the car is intended for some serious driving, but even if you take it out on the weekend you'll eventially get stuck in traffic or on a 40mph road. I know that the weight will throw off the balance a bit, but I don't think it would be enough to worry about. If you spend that much on a car, you might as well enjoy all of it.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Pretty sure most Ferrari owners don't bring their cars to the limit where a few pounds in the back will hinder its performance (or affect their track times). The car is faster than most millionaires can drive...and I'm willing to bet they make more laps to Starbucks than around the local race tracks.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

that's what I was thinking, what if the owner was the type who just wanted the Ferrari name and not necessarily the performance, like to pick up women or whatever and couldn't care less about the sound of the engine.
about as wasteful as tits on a nun, but what the hell, it's his money.


chuyler1 said:


> Pretty sure most Ferrari owners don't bring their cars to the limit where a few pounds in the back will hinder its performance (or affect their track times). The car is faster than most millionaires can drive...and I'm willing to bet they make more laps to Starbucks than around the local race tracks.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I still don't understand why everything thinks that having a nice stereo will effect the sound of the motor. Turn down the volume when you are doing some spirited driving, turn it up when you're cruising around. Seems like a no brainer to me.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

MuTT said:


> that's what I was thinking, what if the owner was the type who just wanted the Ferrari name and not necessarily the performance, like to pick up women or whatever and couldn't care less about the sound of the engine.
> *about as wasteful as tits on a nun, but what the hell, it's his money*.


And I think I just found my new sig... Thx buddy!


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

wow.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

chad said:


> Well it's not ONLY that, it's also taking a VERY well engineered car and adding weight to places it was not designed to have weight added, kinda like adding your own color accents to a rare painting, but if you bought it, mark away I guess



Thats what I say.

If you own a vehicle such as....you'll more than likely own several others.

Some things should just be left as is....as much as I like music.


----------



## darkknight1999 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am a Ferrari guy... i love them. and maybe in a few years or 4 I'll get one... But I will tell you this... I have an S2000 now, which isnt even close to a Ferrari, but it does have an amazing engine and a 50/50 weight setup. And I can tell you this, sometimes you want to hear it sometimes you just want to turn up the tunes and just cruise. Not everyone that buy an exotic car cares what it sounds like.

When I finally get mine it will have a nice system.


----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueAc said:


> And I think I just found my new sig... Thx buddy!


anytime


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

chuyler1 said:


> Pretty sure most Ferrari owners don't bring their cars to the limit where a few pounds in the back will hinder its performance (or affect their track times). The car is faster than most millionaires can drive...and I'm willing to bet they make more laps to Starbucks than around the local race tracks.


agreed. Look at how many more exotics are getting wrecked at the hands of these bozos. Half don't deserve to own one.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Moar pics of gutted Ferrari! Rabble rah!


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

why dont all of you STFU and start a thread in OT?...Stop cluttering up a good installer's thread.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

quest51210 said:


> *why dont all of you STFU*


Be nice..


----------



## ianbiz (May 13, 2008)

i want


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

you know most of us that say we would never put a system in an exotic are people that cant afford it. to us if we had the opportunity to own a 500k dollar car we would cherish it. to some people that own these cars its like us buying a honda civic or a mercedes. we make 50k and buy a 30k car. they make 10 mill and buy a 250-500k car. we spent a higher percentage of our income on our car than they did.


wouldnt it be nice to buy a ferrari and it be a daily driver.....a man can dream.


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

when i was making 50K i bought a 15K car...invested the rest, doesnt matter anyways because this guys thread has gone way off topic and people wonder why he does not post much


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

oh boo hoo.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

now one sad thing is, i wonder of the long term of the car, whcih will be more reliable, the car or hte system hehe, i'd put all my savings on the system by far 

if were to buy an exotic, i'd prolly buy german, a carrera GT, or hell, if i want just craziness and really get rich, i am going to pick up a koeniggsegg CCXR. dont care if only hte 3rd fastest car in the world now, its just so different in so many ways, from the forward swiing doors to the twin SCed v8


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> when i was making 50K i bought a 15K car...invested the rest, doesnt matter anyways because this guys thread has gone way off topic and people wonder why he does not post much


I would point out that talking about how off topic this thread has gone is off topic of itself.. so why not be part of the solution and talk about the install. Stop being a ***** and STFU yourself... 

Off topic:



> Pretty sure most Ferrari owners don't bring their cars to the limit where a few pounds in the back will hinder its performance (or affect their track times).


Doesn't matter. Heavy is heavy and the weight will have an impact on driving at any 'limit'

Personally, if I seen a booming 599 I would probably just laugh. Not taking away from this install. Not my thing, nice car, nice beginning install pics and hope to see more.


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> now one sad thing is, i wonder of the long term of the car, whcih will be more reliable, the car or hte system hehe, i'd put all my savings on the system by far
> 
> if were to buy an exotic, i'd prolly buy german, a carrera GT, or hell, if i want just craziness and really get rich, i am going to pick up a koeniggsegg CCXR. dont care if only hte 3rd fastest car in the world now, its just so different in so many ways, from the forward swiing doors to the twin SCed v8


Yes, I literally get a boner for the Koenigsegg. That is perhaps my favorite car of all. If I, somehow miraculously, could afford one, I would get that yellow one from that terrible movie _Redline_ with hopefully the girl in it . Her eyes just kill me!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

if i had $120,000+ to drop into a car, id buy a 1999 lexus for $10,000, put a $5000 system in it and do something better with the remaining $105,000.

like buy a house.

i wouldnt buy 'olk skool' shoes bnib for $500 either, why would anyone want to drive A FERRARI when a lot of modern $30,000 vehicles will out perform it ?

the sound you say?

get a new muffler,

***** you say?

if you need a ferrari to get laid, you have more to worry about than dropping lots of $$ into a car.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

imo


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

60ndown said:


> the sound you say?
> 
> get a new muffler,
> 
> ...


True enough about the *****, and I'm sure that douchebags constitute an unfortunately high % of Ferrari drivers.

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and guess that a high % of Ferrari drivers also have a net worth > 120k, and already have houses.

However, if you think the only difference between a Ferrari and a $30k car is the sound, and if you think what's special about the Ferrari's sound is its muffler, then well... you're ignorant, and you are purely hating. I would also suspect you're not much of a driver.

I can't imagine putting a system in my Ferrari, even when I have the means, just because I'm a purist like that. Doesn't mean everyone else has to be, though. And from the pics so far, I don't see anything that makes me cry travesty. We'll see as the build progresses.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

60ndown said:


> why would anyone want to drive A FERRARI when a lot of modern $30,000 vehicles will out perform it ?


It's like the difference between a Pyramid amp and a Genesis amp, some things are just nicer and therefor worth the premium. And although you *might* be able to get a car for 30k that will "outperform" the Ferrari (show me the 30,000 dollar car that does 0-60 in 3.3 seconds please), it won't have the same finesse, attention to detail and build quality. 

And I've got to agree with capnxtreme, there is a lot more to a Ferrari than it's muffler. It's what's in front of the muffler that makes me lust after Ferraris (ummm 6 liter v-12, 611hp, 8400rpm redline, naturally balanced....this is pure sex) Combine that with a well engineered transmission, chassis and exquisite body work and I don't see how anyone could try to talk smack unless they are a straight up hater. 

As for those saying that it is a sin to put a system in a 599. I gotta say I disagree, it's not a race car, and although it is made to go (very) fast, people who buy 599's rarely will. It's a GTB - Gran Turismo Berlinetta aka a grand touring coupe. Adding a couple extra lbs for upgraded speakers and an amp is hardly a big deal in a car that is not only noted for its performance, but also it's luxury. So far I see no problem with what's going on here. Now if there end up being 4 sets of components and three 15 inch subs I'd have a problem, but as long as it's tasteful there's no problem with a system going in this car. If it were an F40, Enzo or FXX it would be another story, but as I said, this is a cruiser in the Ferrari world.


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> Now if there end up being 4 sets of components and three 15 inch subs I'd have a problem, but as long as it's tasteful there's no problem with a system going in this car. If it were an F40, Enzo or FXX it would be another story, but as I said, this is a cruiser in the Ferrari world.


I fully agree, although those mac amps are pretty damn heavy. But great point.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Putting a system in a 599 is a great idea. It's a GT car, which means it has to be as good around a track as it is on a long drive... (which makes me giggle every time I see it on the back of a Hyundai ).

The car weighs almost 3500lbs, it's not a lightweight and can easily take the extra load of a system


----------



## Attack eagle (Nov 18, 2006)

well said it is a GT, not a race bred car like an f40, nor is it a two seater like a 360 or 355...

A Tubi is fun to listen to, for a while, but after an hour or so on the free way it does get a little annoying. +1 for more build pics and less discussion on whether putting a system in a sports sedan is ok. 

to get things back on track... what speakers will be used and will weight be a major concern?


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah get back on track, who cares if its a Ferrari, give a full break down of the install... whats going in it? Obviously good stuff if you're starting with Macs!


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

ahh... 2nd time i saw a ferrari fully loaded with some high end car audio.. first was a full TRU setup  and we dun get to see alot of ferraris in my country.. a brand new might cost a cool 2 million my currency  and yeah.... i love the sound of it purrriinnggg away


----------



## JonMR2turbo (Jun 19, 2008)

60ndown said:


> why would anyone want to drive A FERRARI when a lot of modern $30,000 vehicles will out perform it ?


Hahaha show me a car that costs 30k new that can outperform a 599, or any new Ferrari for that matter.


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

Here you go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqtJpfZElQ

Faster than a Ferrari AND NO ENGINE NOISE to combat! 
(OK, a little more than $30K at this stage though.)


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

lowpoke said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqqtJpfZElQ
> 
> Faster than a Ferrari AND NO ENGINE NOISE to combat!
> (OK, a little more than $30K at this stage though.)


That's hardly considered a car... Why dont I just go find a pic of a Hayabusa


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

dragons_ghost said:


> mcintosh in a ferrari? i think i just got wood!


I think I just puked. 

The engine IS the stereo.


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

Shane mcmahon threaten to pile drive you or something?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Back on topic?
Updates?


----------



## SRim23 (May 24, 2007)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> Back on topic?
> Updates?


I'm assuming since it says it was edited at users request:job at risk, were not getting anymore updates haha


----------

